# You are my soul



## Oseznita

Hello:
How do you say "you are my soul" in Turkey?
Thanks.
Oseznita


----------



## shandwely

Oseznita said:


> Hello:
> How do you say "you are my soul" in Turkey?
> Thanks.
> Oseznita


"_*Sen canım*_"


----------



## Volcano

Oseznita said:


> Hello:
> How do you say "you are my soul" in Turkey?
> Thanks.
> Oseznita



*Sen benim canımsın*


----------



## shandwely

Volcano said:


> *Sen benim canımsın*



hi volcano can you please explain to me why we write benim although the "*ım*" is doing the same meaning ..and"*canımsın" *the*" **sın*" what for ?


----------



## Volcano

shandwely said:


> hi volcano can you please explain to me why we write benim although the "*ım*" is doing the same meaning ..and"*canımsın" *the*" **sın*" what for ?



*You can also write only canımsın, I used sen and benim to emphasize.

-sın is 'you + are' and -ım is the possessive suffix 'my' in the word canımsın*


----------



## shandwely

_*aha i got it .. thnx mate*_


----------



## Oseznita

Volcano said:


> *You can also write only canımsın, I used sen and benim to emphasize.*
> 
> *-sın is 'you + are' and -ım is the possessive suffix 'my' in the word canımsın*


 
Thank you, very much.
Oseznita


----------

